# Connecting MBTI and Enneagram Tritypes?



## Lunar Light (Jun 6, 2013)

Hello, all !

First post here. Wooo, finally have something that I'm curious enough to make a thread about! 

Anyway, so I'm not particularly familiar with enneagram. At least, not familiar enough to want to say anything decisively.

So I'd like to ask you lovely PerC members: how would you connect certain MBTI types with the 27 tritypes? I'm sure this has been attempted before in some form and it may be a bit redundant but I wonder which MBTI types are more common for certain tritypes (not just individual types, which I've seen quite often). 

Of course, it varies...so I'm questioning if this is worth asking, or if it's actually redundant. Maybe some interesting conclusions will come up? But then I question if it's not specific enough (if wings/variants should be included). Then, however, that would be quite tedious I think. 

Oh well. 

In particular, I'm wondering how strange it is to be a 471 ENFP, and/or if that tritype is more common for "___" (insert other MBTI) type. Something in me wants to know more about myself?

So yeah, if any of you have anything in mind, it'd be great if you posted. I'm still questioning if the topic is too broad (like, how much of an effect would the order of the numbers make, as well...) but whatever.

We'll see what happens? If anyone actually posts haha. If you don't have any guesses, feel free to just post your tritype (however specific you'd like it to be).

AwkwardDork: ENFP 4w3(sw5w4)-7w6(sw8w7)-1w2(sw2w3) sx/so

Uh yeah, I'd also appreciate any comments on my enneagram...because I'm curious to get a more experienced perspective of myself? I feel like being a type 4 with a 5w4 subwing makes me especially introverted (and I genuinely feel that way though there is no doubt in my mind that I'm an ENFP) and the emphasis of 2 can add to the altruism that can be present in any form of 147s ("the visionary").

So basically uh trying to shove everything into one thread and hoping that I get ANY sort of response. Sue me for not wanting to start another one...haha!

Thanks in advance .

(I might post some of my own thoughts later, but right now I'm an extremely busy high school junior with SATs and like, 6 or 7 AP tests and 5 AP classes to think about plus college applications and oh god what am I doing with my life LOOOL hahaha!)


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

I would see tritype as separate from MBTI. Rather, the way I see it operating is that it will always synergize within the person, therefore making sense. As a 584, the way my tritype works is that it just makes sense considering the rest of my personality, simply. So I don't think any type would be more common in combination with any other type.


----------



## deep_intuit (Jun 9, 2013)

ENFP

Common types:

792, 793, 693, and 692

ENTP

common types:

793, 783, 782, and 693. 

That's the first two that come to mind right now. I'm not going to the take the time to fill out all 16 mbti types.


----------



## pastabomber (Feb 7, 2013)

For SP's in general, I would say maybe 468(in any order), especially for XSTP's would be likely. 

ISTP:
458
459
468
478
358
378

ESTP:
368
378
278
468
478

ESFP:
269
268
279
278
369
368
479
469
468

ISFP:
269
259
279
278
469
459
468
478
479
369


----------

